# Dehlia-reg myotonic-pics - new pics pg 2 - KIDDED!!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well this girl has an unknown due date but could be anytime up to April 5th.

She is a black with white, blue eyed, polled registered myo - bred to a registered white and black blue eyed boy!!!! I am so excited. 

well - I went out to feed tonight and noticed that Dehlia was acting a bit off. I bent down, took my glove off and put my hand out. Dehlia walked over and was nosing my hand - ok - this goat is TERRIFIED of people. I have to "scare" her to make it easier to catch her to feel around on her so that she can't move. 

Then I walked behind her - she LETS me check her ligs - her tail head is mush and can kind of feel her ligs - but barely and she is stiffened. She loosens up, I go to touch her udder - which she usually RUNS and she opens her legs like she is going to nurse ---- feel her ligs again - they feel GONE! so I watch her.....

She is picking through food - but not like usual.

I am going to check her in a couple hours before bed - but I am so excited!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Dehlia - reg myotonic*

Wow.  Can't wait!! :stars: Babies soon!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia - reg myotonic*

I am hoping - to the others that raise myotonics - this is my first one kidding - have you noticed a difference in ligs when they are "tense" compared to not?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia - reg myotonic*

thats real cool - hope it all goes smoothly


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Dehlia - reg myotonic*

So funny how different some does can act when they're getting close to kidding. Keep us posted...sounds like it won't be to long!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia - reg myotonic*

it is 9pm pst - I am going to get up at 1 to check on her. I just went to check and she was laying down, not eating any dinner, and in a corner by herself. So she is stalled by herself with alfalfa and water. She did munch on some alfalfa on was real talkative to me and wanted me to pet her instead of running off and I felt a baby flop around - so we are doing good. I am thinking probably tomorrow before I get home from work - but who knows for sure - I hate not having breed dates!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia - reg myotonic*

No babies this morning at 6 am. She was laying quiety and didn't seem to eat much last night. Suprisingly, she didn't even get up and try to run when I walked in the stall. She layed there watching me. She let me rub all over her and love on her. Once I got a little grain, she finally got up. Ligs are completely gone - even when tensed, but udder is not "tight" but then again - I don't know what she normally does with kiddings - so she is staying in the stall today - tonight I will let her out for a bit to "see" everyone and then back in she goes!

I am at work all day today - so I won't have an update till about 7 pst tonight.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia - reg myotonic*

Not having a date sucks....but then again so does knowing when they should kid!

Hopefully she waits til you are home to deliver.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia - reg myotonic*

Ok - so no babies when i got home so I decided to shave her. I am glad that I did because she had some dried discharge that was irritating her skin s you will see in the pics.... oh and my clippers HATED her undercoat - so this is a functional clip - nothing special!!!

She only ate about half her grain (mind you they only get grain as a treat - so they are crazy about it) ligs I can't feel at all - even when she was tightened.

the pic where her legs are really apart - I did that so that I could get a clear pic of her teats to really watch them. So what do you all think????


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia-reg myotonic-pics - can a myo breeder take a look??*

I am not a fainter breeder but I personally would like to see a bigger udder on any doe about to kid but it could fill as she labors


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Dehlia-reg myotonic-pics - can a myo breeder take a look??*

To me it looks like she's got a ways to go. Can you feel babies kicking? Like they're real big? Her udder could definately fill the day she kids, i've had a couple does like that.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia-reg myotonic-pics - can a myo breeder take a look??*

when I was out at 2 am with my dog - don't ask - long story ------> I checked on Dehlia. She was doing well and so i let her go back with the herd. I did feel a baby kicking around in there but, I believe I only felt 1.

I thought that her udder needed to fill also a bit more - but wasn't sure - as I have never raised a 100% meat goat through kidding before and I wanted to make sure that I wasn't missing something.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dehlia-reg myotonic-pics - can a myo breeder take a look??*

Are her ligs completely gone? And you haven't seen any contractions? I'd be inclined to wash up and just check and see if her cervix is indeed dilated. I don't know if you can just bring a blood sample into your vet to check her calcium levels. If they have low calcium then they can't push, at least not well.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia-reg myotonic-pics - can a myo breeder take a look??*

I thought about "checking" her and I think I will be trying that tonight. I just sent an email to her previous owner - but I don't think that they watch them like I do. I know that they don't shave for sure..... so we will see what they have to say.

Yes, her ligs are completely mush and gone... tail head promonent .... I felt the kid at 2 am this morning moving around. Her vulva does not look extended and relaxed yet though .... so confused!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dehlia-reg myotonic-pics - can a myo breeder take a look??*

That her ligs have been gone so long does not sit well this me. Usually once mine loose their ligs they go within 12 hours.

Has she had her BoSe? 
You could also give her some CMPK.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia-reg myotonic-pics - can a myo breeder take a look??*

She has had BoSe - but I have never given the CMPK when not in labor - would you suggest giving it now not knowing when she is "due"?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia-reg myotonic-pics - can a myo breeder take a look??*

CMPK gel doesnt cause labor but is calcium and other stuff to help her obsorb the calcium, but I am sure you know that already :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia-reg myotonic-pics - can a myo breeder take a look??*

Yah - I have the liquid and although I knew that it didn't help cause the labor - it did "help" when in labor....

is the liquid the same as the gel in most intents and purposes?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Dehlia-reg myotonic-pics - can a myo breeder take a look??*

She looks to still be about 4-5 weeks out from the look of her udder. I have one doe that looses her ligs almost completely about 3 weeks before delivery. If she goes soon... I'd think those kids would be preterm.... do you have any side view body pictures? I know every doe is different but all of my myos get pretty large udders.... most myotonics can nurse up to quads without the kids needing supplemental feedings.... so the milk yield on a myo is normally very high. 

Can't wait to see those kiddos! I bet they will be adorable!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia-reg myotonic-pics - can a myo breeder take a look??*

perfect - that is exactly what I was looking for as I have never had any experience with them before!!

I will get some "current" photos of her this weekend - she is HUGE!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Dehlia-reg myotonic-pics - can a myo breeder take a look??*

yep my Patches did that to me! LOL I was in a panic thinking she was in labor but with no milk.... now I just think it's because she's ccarrying multiples this time.... so she's more uncomfortable and has extra discharge then she normally gets... she has also gone off of her feed a few times... I gave her about 12cc's of goatade and she was fine again. LOVE that stuff!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia-reg myotonic-pics - can a myo breeder take a look??*

I will do that tonight when I get home then!!! I just got her registration papers back and fixed for her breeding - and I am good on my first registered Myo breeding --- I am stoked!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Dehlia-reg myotonic-pics - can a myo breeder take a look??*

Are they registered with the IFGA or the MGR? I can't wait to see your new kids!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia-reg myotonic-pics - can a myo breeder take a look*

Well, last night I didn't get home till dark so I really couldn't look at Dehlia's udder and she has been so silly lately. Anyway, this morning - I let out Snow and Princess, her baby (they go to the horse stall/kidding stall at night for grain and alfalfa hay and then let back out in the morning with the herd) - anyway, let them out - Dehlia bambarded into the stall (which she NEVER does) and just stood in the middle of the stall like "My Turn - My turn". She turned around and I was like WOW! So I took pics just to compare from the ones that I took 3 days ago --- you tell me - can you see a difference???? LOL!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Dehlia-reg myotonic-pics - new pics pg 2 - getting close*

She looks consideribly larger in the new pics. Looks like maybe a couple more weeks of hair pulling though.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia-reg myotonic-pics - new pics pg 2 - getting close*

I know that she is supposed to be due by the end of the month because I brought her home on Dec 5th, and blood tested immediately for pregnancy so she would have had to be at least 25 -30 days gestation at that time..... so hopefully really soon - as I leave for vacation on the 31st till the 6th ---- aghhhhH!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dehlia-reg myotonic-pics - new pics pg 2 - getting close*

Oh jeez- I dont think she has a few more weeks- maybe a few more days tops

Look how low that belly is hanging now! And for such a BIG change in her udder so quickly- I think she is gearing up to go anytime now!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia-reg myotonic-pics - new pics pg 2 - getting close*

I'll tell ya what - if I had a due date on this girl - I would induce her hiney ..... just kidding - just about done with this "game" of waiting - grrrrrrrrrrrrr LOL LOL LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I knew Dehlia was telling me it was time this morning - LOL!


I came home at 2:20 to find TRIPLETS on the ground - one standing, one trying and one tiny tiny one not to good.

ALL soaking wet!

I am not going to ruin the surprise but will post in the nursery soon


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Dang...that was FAST! Hope all are doing well!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!!!! :leap: Hope the babies are all doing ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:clap: :hi5: Congrats on the wee ones.... :greengrin:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Told ya I wasn't good at the guessing game. Congrats on the trips.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL - its ok - I won't hold it against ya - lol


----------

